# Which IT consulting firms sponsor H1B & pay well?



## a.singh1029 (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anybody know a reputable IT consulting firm that can sponsor H1B and pays well?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...merica/118786-consulting-firm-wanted-h1b.html


----------

